# Artic Liquid Freezer 240 an Cas Fan Anschluss betreiben?



## Lasse2607_ (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich zu Verrecken kein mATX-Mainboard finde, auf dem 2 CPU-Fan Anschlüsse (4-Pin PWM) vorhanden sind, und mir höchstwahrscheinlich die Artic Liquid Freezer 240 holen werde, brauche ich einmal eure Hilfe.

Die AiO-WaKü braucht laut Hersteller 2 CPU-Fan Header, die ich nicht bekomme auf einem mATX-Board.

Kann man einen Case-Fan Header zu einem CPU-Fan Header  im UEFI Bios "umfunktionieren"?

Wenn nein, dann empfehlt mir doch bitte eine andere AiO-Kühlung, denn in mein neues Gehäuse passt kein anständiger Tower-Kühler ^^.


Lg
Lasse


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. Februar 2016)

Wenns nur um die beiden Lüfter geht, warum nicht nur sowas in der Art  ?
Gibt es auch als 4 pol 

Pwm Lufter Kabelverteiler Y-Adapter Kabel 4 Polig: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Nanoxia 30 cm schwarzes Y-Kabel für 4-Pin PWM


----------



## Lasse2607_ (22. Februar 2016)

Bei der Kühlung sind 4 Lüfter direkt über einen PWM-Anschluss angesteuert.
Für die Pumpe brauche ich aber noch einen seperaten PWM-Anschluss, laut Arctic.


----------



## doceddy (23. Februar 2016)

Kannst die Pumpe auch an einem 3Pin anschließen, dann läuft die halt durchgehend mit 12V wobei...
1. ... ich glaube, dass sie es eh immer tut, wenn man sie nicht manuell regelt.
2. ... Mainboards auch 3Pin-Anschlüsse regulieren können


----------



## Lasse2607_ (23. Februar 2016)

Würde es dann theoretisch funktionieren, die Pumpe an einen Spannungsadapter (z.B. 12V --> 5V) anzuschließen?


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

Ja, die Pumpe würde ich an einen 9v adapter anschliesen Phobya Adapter 3Pin 12V auf 9V 2 cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany Damit läuft die Pumpe leiser, aber hat immernoch genug Power. Da musst du dann auch nicht viel ändern. Die Lüfter regelst du über den CPU Fan anschluss


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (25. Februar 2016)

Kann es eigentlich gefährlich werden, wenn man die Pumpe zu sehr drosselt?


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mal kurz die Anleitung überflogen und meiner Meinung nach soll man die Pumpe an einen normalen Lüfteranschluss anschliesen und die Lüfter kommen in Reihe gekoppelt an den CPU-Lüfter Anschluss.
Zwei CPU Fan Anschlüsse sind also unnötig. Wenn man die Pumpe über Lüftersteuerung anfängt zu Regeln endet das ohnehin nur in lauteren Pumpengeräuschen. Zumindest wars so bei meiner alten Antec H2O 600.



ZeichnischerTechner schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich gefährlich werden, wenn man die Pumpe zu sehr drosselt?



Es könnte passieren das sie nicht mehr läuft.


----------

